# Enormous Flaw



## thewhitemikevick (Nov 21, 2006)

Traditionally, I'm a boxer. Born into a boxing family and that's what I've been expected to compete in. I've enjoyed it, but as soon as I discovered UFC and Pride FC...things started to change a little. A while back I really started getting into martial arts, and after seeing a Royce Gracie fight in the UFC quite a long time ago, I started becoming interested in Mixed Martial Arts and the prospect of competing. So I started taking Tae Kwon Do classes, being that they were VERY available to me and convenient, and would help with my range of motion and my foot and leg coordination. I was of course very one-dimensional as a striker in this aspect, and so last summer I found a dojo that taught Brazillian Jiu-Jitsu and so I started taking classes twice a week there. I'm currently working on getting my Blue Belt, so I'm still very inexperienced in the art, but I am working REALLY hard in improving as much as I can.

Now, to the point. Last week I contacted a few of my friends from some of the other local dojos and got them all together to do some MMA training/sparring, both to see where we stand as Mixed Martial Artists, and to try and improve the level on which we stand at. I learned a lot from everybody, but if there's one thing I learned more than anything else, it's that my technique is extremely succeptible to the gullotine choke. Literally every time I lost a sparring match it was because I got caught in a gullotine, generally from the top position. Obviously nothing can replace good old fashioned experience, and time, patience, and dedication to the art are the only true tools that I will be able to use to overcome all of the flaws in my technique. But I'm working REALLY hard in learning all that I can, and improving absolutely as much as my potential allows, and even further. I'm pushing the limits, and in doing so I really am trying to disect everything that I'm doing wrong. So I was wondering if anyone had some tips or advice for me in relevance to the gullotine problem that I have been experiencing. I've already talked to my sensei and to my peers at the dojo, but I'd like to get as many different perspectives as I possibly can, because in my experience there is no ONE right answer. Anything whatsoever will help. If need be, I can go through some of the fights and the ways that I got caught in the gullotine if that will help you analyze my situation, and help me to correct the many errors that I have been making in my style of grappling.


----------



## Hand Sword (Nov 22, 2006)

I feel that no matter what, unless a quick knock down, or knock out, strikers and kickers will end up grappling, to a certain extent, standing, or on the ground. The longer a fight goes, even more chance of it, so, since it's inevitable most of the time, nothing you can do, except train for the counter to it. Always train with the Guillotine Locked in tight. Then move to stale mating, and avoiding.


----------



## thewhitemikevick (Nov 22, 2006)

I agree 100%. I'm an avid fan of BJJ...I like grappling very much. Only problem is, of course, I don't have the experience yet lol. But I'm working on it. It's all about work lol. I think a lot of my problem might stem from working for submissions too furiously from the top and being sloppy with my technique and in trying to go for a submission i leave myself open and more experienced fighters are exploiting that weakness and making me pay for it. And lately it seems as though that weakness has been the gullotine, because I keep giving them my neck...probably leaning forward too much or something...and they catch me with it every time. But yeah I totally agree with you, and that's exactly why I'm working on becoming a multi-dimensional fighter. I have a passion for both striking and grappling.


----------



## FuriousGeorge (Nov 22, 2006)

People generally get caught in a guilliotine when their head gets off to the side of the other person's body, like when shooting for a takedown, or when driving forward from top.  Make sure you're keeping your head centered on your opponents body and see if this helps.  At our gym we talk a lot about head control, i.e. using the position of your head to both control the other person and protect yourself.  when your on top in the other person's guard, use your head on the center of their body, hold them down with it, then see if they keep getting the guillotine.  

Also, it sounds like your working for subs from inside their guard?  if this is the case, I'd work on passing the guard first, you won't be vulnerable to the guillotine once you're past the guard.


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Nov 22, 2006)

1) Head to Center.
2) Maintain Posture.
3) Keep "Head and Arm Control" on opponent at all times and if not at least control one arm.
4) Bait opponent with submissions you are good at escaping when they try the submission you do the escape.
5) Hip placement needs to be addressed whether standing or on the ground.  If your hips are in the right places the Guillotine will not be available.
6) Last Resort - Learn the Guillotine escapes


----------



## Ybot (Nov 22, 2006)

If you are getting caught from within the guard by guilliotine it tells me one thing...

Your not posturing correctly.  In the guard remember, posture, posture, posture.

Work to pass, once passed a guilliotine attempt is much easier to defend.


----------



## thewhitemikevick (Nov 23, 2006)

Thanks to everybody who has taken the time to respond to this problem of mine. You all have really helped a lot. Mostly, when I look at it, I think me being trapped in the gullotine so frequently has mostly been due to my failure to keep my posture correct when working from the top. I think it's a tendency to position my weight akwardly or off-center, and trying to drive forward with my head past my body, and sometimes at an angle to them that is really getting me in trouble. I'm setting up a session with my instructor focusing on my posture, and trying not to overextend or forget the essentials from the top. I've just been working in all the wrong ways, honestly. Just not as comfortable working from the top in realtime fight speed as I need to be. But obviously that will get better with work. LOTS of work lol. But thanks everybody. And if you think of anything else, be sure to inorm me! I'm happy to receive any criticism. I try to construct my technique from everything I can possibly absorb, so don't hold back! lol


----------



## Skip Cooper (Nov 25, 2006)

I had similar problems with the guillotine and the rear naked choke when I started submissions grappling.  I wrestled back in high school, so I still had the discipline of a wrestler, such as: stooping at the waist when tying up and trying to get to my base (on all fours) when taken down.  After some painful reminders and some drilling, these issues went away.

Good luck.


----------



## BJJMichigan (Nov 27, 2006)

thewhitemikevick said:


> Thanks to everybody who has taken the time to respond to this problem of mine. You all have really helped a lot. Mostly, when I look at it, I think me being trapped in the gullotine so frequently has mostly been due to my failure to keep my posture correct when working from the top. I think it's a tendency to position my weight akwardly or off-center, and trying to drive forward with my head past my body, and sometimes at an angle to them that is really getting me in trouble. I'm setting up a session with my instructor focusing on my posture, and trying not to overextend or forget the essentials from the top. I've just been working in all the wrong ways, honestly. Just not as comfortable working from the top in realtime fight speed as I need to be. But obviously that will get better with work. LOTS of work lol. But thanks everybody. And if you think of anything else, be sure to inorm me! I'm happy to receive any criticism. I try to construct my technique from everything I can possibly absorb, so don't hold back! lol


 
Hi, Just wanted to add "my two cents" on some advice that I have found successful when I am "working within an opponent's guard" Usually, when someone has me in their guard and its either no-gi or gi they are eventually going to try to get "under/over hooks in" to keep 'control' of me within their guard. I imagine your getting guillotined when your are trying to "get out" of the over/under hooks. The reason I say this is that in order for a person to establish a solid guard guillotine they have to be able to gain control of your head, most likely your focusing on escaping from the "over/under hooks" without keeping in mind where your opponents grips are realitive to your positure. When looking to "move back" from the over/under hooks, make sure to have "awareness or better yet control" of at least one of your opponents biceps when attempting to posture up. Its been my experience that its very to hard to gullotine an opponent when your attempting it with one arm, I am not saying it can't be done, its just been my experience that its very difficult. So, if you can control an arm or both when getting rid of opponents over/under hooks you are increasing your escape success. Hope this "rambling" makes sense to ya and good luck. :ultracool


----------

